# farmpro 2425 power steering locks up



## jiggingaround (3 mo ago)

I have 2004 FarmPro 2425 with about 500 hours on it. All the hydraulics work fine except I started noticing the power steering wheel would lock up while turning right or left and it got bad guickly with in a hour to the point I couldn't free up the steering wheel to turn at all. If I tuned the wheel and it immediately would lock up. I did notice the wheels/tires would still slowly move in the direction I was putting pressure on the steering wheel to turn. I reacted like it was being moved like a fly-by-wire movements. So carefully I was able to get the tractor back to park it. The steering wheel used to turn and work fine all of a sudden I first noticed a sticking while turning and then shortly there after it went to locking up and then freeing then it would lock up some more but now it's
locked up and barely can you get it to go to the right or barely to the left. Since I see the wheels are trying to move in the direction I have it locked up at ,Is the steering gear box the problem. Its a $330.00 part and I don't want to just throw parts on it and not know what the cause is and end up putting parts on that are not needed. So looking for some help here please.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Not being familiar with your tractor and it's construction I'll keep this kind of general.
Have you just lost the power steering assist?
If you jack up the front axle so that both front tires are in the air will the steering wheel rotate and move the tires left and right?
Does your power steering have it's own pump, a separate section of the main hydraulic pump or a priority valve to provide power steering.
It may just require some serious armstong steering till fixed.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Make sure your PS fluid level is topped up. It might be something in the 4WD front axle preventing turning?


----------

